# موضوعـــات شيقــة



## محمد حمزه (4 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ........ تحية طيبة وبعد
يسر إدارة المنتدى أن تقدم لكم هذا الفهرس الخاص بالموضوعات الهامة المتواجدة في منتدى قسم هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم ، وذلك للتيسير على السادة الأعضاء في البحث عن الموضوعات التي تحوز على إهتمامهم ، راجيا من المولى جل شأنه أن يعيننا على الخير دائما وأن ينفعنا بما علمنا إنه على كل شيء قدير.

ملحوظة هامة: سيتم إدراج أي موضوع جديد هنا في الفهرس أولا بأول إن شاء الله.

الفهـــــــــــرس​ 
هندســة الفلـــــــزات والبتــــرول والمنــــاجم (شاهد كيف بدأت فكرة إنشاء القسم في الملتقى)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20351

دعــــــوة لمهندسي الفلزات والبترول والمناجم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20513

مباااااارك القسم الجديد و الرائع بإذن الله .. هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم .. 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21644

كلمـــة حق يجب أن تقـــال 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21724

خصائص و ومواصفات وطرق تصنيف المعادن 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15608

ماهي هندسة البترول؟ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22688

*التآكل Corrosion* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21682

مواقع في صميم التخصص !!! 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21827

نوعان من البنزين 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=23017

لماذا يتجنب المهندسون استخدام قلم الرصاص لوضع علامات على المعادن؟ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21678

يتبع إن شاء الله ......................


----------



## محمد حمزه (4 يوليو 2006)

عاجل بخصوص نترات الفضه واستخدامها لطلاء النحاس 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22858

مجموعــة من الكتـب في هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21716

ASTM - American National Standard 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22761

أنا فوجئت بهذا الموضوع وأخي مهندس بترول
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22888

كـل شيء عـن صناعـة البتـرول 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22880

لمحة عن بعض أنواع الفولاذ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22850

موقع رائع عن الحسابات الهندسية لمهندس البترول 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21910

ماذا لو قمت من نومك فعلمت أن البترول قد نفــد؟ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22736

ماهي هندسة البترول؟ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22688

المعادن خصائصها وأهميتها ....
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21680

الرصاص Pb) Lead)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22653

اللحـــــام بشعاع الليزر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21699

الذهـــــــــــب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22651

النحـــــــــاس و سبائكـــــــه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22645

الحديد فيه بأس شديد و منافع للناس
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22097

انا خريج جديد من قسم بترول 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22558

توليفة مصرية تقاوم تآكل الغلايات وخطوط الأنابيب 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22158

اريد معلومات عن حفر آبار البترول والغاز... 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21698

صدأ حديد التسليح وتأثيره علي المنشأت 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21730

ماذا تعرف عن الزجاج والسيراميك؟
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21704

اللحام من الألف إلى الياء 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21732

طالب جديد ومحتاج توجيهاتكم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22531

امور لا نعرفها عن الذهب 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22373

منشأ البترول وطريقة إستخلاصه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21714

دور البكتيريا في إستخراج العناصر الفلزية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22378

ما هو اليورانيوم الناضب او المستنفذ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22376

الثروات المعدنية المتاحة في سيناء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22372

30 مليون طن إحتياطي الذهب في اليمن
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22370

مراحل العملية الإنتاجية للأسمنت البورتلاندي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22364

علم الهندسة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21864

يتبع بإذن الله ..............


----------



## محمد حمزه (4 يوليو 2006)

هندسة المناجم، عبقرية الجمع بين التخصص والشمول 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21763

هندسة بترول 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=7442

علم الهندســـة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21864

جهاز روسي لصقل السطوح المعدنية بالموجات الصوتية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21731

فحص وصيانة الكباري 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22331


اختيار المواد في مراحل تصميم منتج 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22254


المتناهيات في الصغر .. أقوى من الحديد وأغلى من الذهب (النانوتيوب) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22248


صدأ (تآكل) المعادن و طرق مقاومته 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22182


جميع انواع احجار الزينه من الرخام والجرانيت و0000000 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22180


دراسة جدوى مشروع ورشة تصنيع الرخام 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22177


خواص الألمنيوم واستعمالاته في البناء 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22159

الزجاج المعدني ... ثورة جديدة في عالم البناء 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22153

قواعد وإرشادات السلامة في عمليات سباكة المعادن 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22148

تعرف على المعــــــادن
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21695

المواد فائقة التوصيل (Superconductors) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22033

ما هي الفلــــــــــزات؟ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21677

خبراء البيئة: «مناجم الذهب».. تتحول إلى شبه «نفايات نووية»!!! 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22002

الفضـــــــة والمــــــــــاس 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21719

الصناعات الميتالورجية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22000

Handbook of Mass Measurement 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21976

السبائــك القرآنيــــة ؟؟ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21705

التعدين وصناعة الفلزات في مصر القديمة ( سبحان الذي علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21676

Metallurgy for Cyclists 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21890

تعريف علم المعادن بشكل عام
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21694

Just To remind !! 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21691

تحليل الإنهيار (Failure Aِnalysis ) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21681

هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم (لمحة تاريخية)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21674

مجرد إقتراح بإنشاء منتدى خاص لهندسة المناجم والبترول والفلزات!!! 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17717

أسئلة متخصصـــة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22031

التحديات أمام صناعة الصلب العربية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21707

تعريف بهندسة المناجم والمعادن .......
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21703

موضوع في صناعة الألومينيوم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21702

المواد الحديثة والمتقدمة "shape memory alloys" 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21700

شركات الخدمات البتروليه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=23067

يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى ...................


----------



## محمد حمزه (7 يوليو 2006)

هندسة التعدين هي العمود الفقري لكل الصناعات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=23227

Loading arms + swivel joints 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=23341

كتاب Exemption of Oil and gas 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=23369

بعض المعلومات الهندسية عن الحديد 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=23752

صناعــــــــة خطــوط الأنــابـيـب 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=23832

ارجو من الاخوة المساعدة في موضوعي (الأزمرة)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=23818

أين أجد شرح عن نظام Esps في استخلاص البترول؟؟ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=24129

دار العلوم البتروليه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=24809

only question - smart wells
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=24761

ميتالورجيا اللحام 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=25360

التحكم في الرمل المنتج من آبار النفط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=25335

petroleum Development 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=25458

البترول أهميته ، مخاطره وتحدياته
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=25619

identification of metal by x_ray
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=25608

كيف يمكن فصل الشوائب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=25835

سؤال عن واقيات الزنك للحماية ضد التآكل 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=26006

Introduction to IWCF
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=25930

دراسة جديدة تثبت اكتشاف العناصر الأرضية النادرة في الصحراء الغربية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=26020

الطـــاقـــة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=26021


----------



## محمد حمزه (12 أغسطس 2006)

مشاريع التخرج في هندسة البترول والمناجم والفلزات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26319

المشتقات النفطية و خواصها 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=26335

Hot Strip Mill ( الدرفلة )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=26424

API Standard 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27056

ASTM
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27086

LPG
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27092

LPG cylinders
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27090

pump in refinery 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27087

materials 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27165

مواقع لتصميم المبادلات الحرارية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27190

hydraulic jump 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27188

Gas Turbine In Refinery 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27152


----------



## محمد حمزه (25 أغسطس 2006)

تفضلوا كتاب تنقية الغاز Gas_Purification 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=27788

المادة وقرين المادة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27696

Asme B 31.1
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27147

Engineering Shell & Tube Heat Exchangers
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27196

كتاب ... Handbook of Petroleum Refining Processes 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27539

*Design, Materials And Modren Manufacturer* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27164

*HEAT exchanger* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27156

*كاتالوجات شركات* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27177

*kill sheet* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26598

*هل تحتاجون صور؟؟؟؟* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27169

*حبيبات رملية تعطى بريق الذهب وليست رملية* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27341

*Tank Inspection* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27161

*The Standard Handbook of Petroleum and Natural Gas Engineering* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27212

*مواقح مهمة جدا و مفيدة* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27157

*Underwater cutting and welding book* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27245

*هذا الموقع مخصص لهندسة تكرير البترول* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27266

النفط - معلومات عامة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27213


----------



## محمد حمزه (25 أغسطس 2006)

*fiberglass pipeline* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27153

*أسطوانات الغاز* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27150

*Ndt* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27149


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (10 سبتمبر 2006)

مقدمة عن هندسة البترول 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=29459


standard hand book of gas and petroluem 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=27959


Enhanced_Oil_Recovery_using_Carbon_Dioxide_in_Euro p 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=29432


علاج تأكلات الطلمبات بتقنية السيراميــــــك 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=29235


دراسة علمية عامة عن البترول 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=28230



مستودع تخزين 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=28673



 Fundamentals of Professional Welding 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=27978



المزيد من ال Api 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=28295

المغناطيس 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=27939


Aws 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=28292


 موقع رائع تجد فيه كل ما تبحث عنه عن متفجرات المناجم والمحاجر Blasting 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=27914



 CASTI Book Sample Versions 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=27864


----------



## محمد حمزه (29 سبتمبر 2006)

توظيف المهندسين من خريجي التعدين والبترول في شركات البترول المصرية... حقيقة ام خيال ؟ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30714

للاسف حدثت لدينا مشكله في البئر 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30476


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (17 أكتوبر 2006)

المقــامة البترولية ! 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32811

فهرس المكتبات الهندسيه Book Index 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32202

كتاب reservoir eng.tarek ahmed لمهندسي البترول والخزانات 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32711

Petroleum Engineering Master&PHD thesis 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32810

تفضلوا Manual Of Petroleum Measurement Standars 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32128

تفضلوا ( 2 ) Manual Of Petroleum Measurement Standars 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32305

مجلة مجانية في "علوم المواد Materials Science"
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32043

هندسة اللحام..مقالات محكمة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32045

محاضرات من كتاب Manufacturing Processes for Engineering Material
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=31921

البترول كيميائياً 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=31834

صناعة السيراميك 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=31832


----------



## محمد حمزه (2 نوفمبر 2006)

كشف العيوب الداخلية للمعادن باستخدام الموجات الفوق صوتية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=34401

تصميم وصلات اللحام 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=34400

steam turbine book 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=34389

النفط تكوينه حـسب النظرية العضوية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=34386

 النفط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=34384

حصريا على ملتقى المهندسين العرب (المبادلات الحرارية)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=34379

خواص المواد 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=34378

حبيبات رملية تعطى بريق الذهب وليست رملية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=27341

Design, Materials And Modren Manufacturer
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=27164 

fiberglass pipeline 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=27153

عرض فيديو عن عملية الصيانة في خطوط الانابيب 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=33648


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (14 ديسمبر 2006)

Corrosion and Protection Centre 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=34405

Control of High Strength Low Alloy (HSLA) Steel Properties 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=34859

 Mechanics and Analysis of Composite Materials 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35297

 Handbook of Thermal Analysis of Construction Materials 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35298

 Physics of Magnetism and Magnetic Materials 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35301

 Carbon Materials for Advanced Technologies 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35302

 Hydrogen Degradation of ferrous Alloys 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35304​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (14 ديسمبر 2006)

النانو تكنولوجي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35440

استرجاع تراب الأفران الكهربائية ثم استخدامه في صناعات الصلب 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35914

modern physical metallurgy and materials engineering.pdf http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35997

 كتاب مميز لشركة شلمبرجر 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35392

 كتاب هام جدا فى هندسة الخزانات البترولية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36071

معجم هندسة التعدين(a ) http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36827

كتب فى صناعة البترول والبتروكيماويات 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36075

 معجم هندسة التعدين(b) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=37225

المجموعة الاولى من كتب هندسة البترول 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=37464​


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (15 مايو 2007)

لا املك الا الشكر والدعاء
ربنا يحعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## tifaonline (10 يونيو 2007)

many thanks


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يا باشا على الموضوع


----------



## ريزو (7 أكتوبر 2007)

thanx:75::77: :77:


----------



## ريزو (7 أكتوبر 2007)

:19: :19: :19: :19: :19: thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## مهندسه مساحه (9 أكتوبر 2007)

فعلا جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا.... علي المجهود الجامد ده


----------



## moha2007 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع ممتاز

ربنا يحعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد أمين سعد (31 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود على أحمد (22 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير نرجو الاستمرار


----------



## محمد تحسين الشاعر (5 مارس 2008)

مشكورين والله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## بترو انج (16 مارس 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم....
:55: 
بجد مواضيع ممتازة وشيقة
وكل اللى أقدر أقوله جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rwanm (29 يوليو 2008)

حعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه
ابو محمد


----------



## موح الجيري (10 أغسطس 2008)

well done thankx


----------



## موح الجيري (10 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورين والله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## مهند اللقاني (11 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خير شباب على المجهود المقدر


----------

